# Are all SSRI dangerous and only mess the brain up even more?



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I found this online in a forum. This really scares me. What if this is true?
Especially the stuff about SSRI killing receptors in the brain sounds plausible to me. The body reacts to changes just like someone who eats too much sugar and has too high insuline becomes resistant to insuline someone who takes SSRI and raises serotonine could develope a resistance. 
I really don't know what to do. I felt crappy without SSRI but now I worry that getting on SSRI could cause even more problems. 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/543037-Why-is-there-fluoride-in-SSRIs



> "Selective serotonin re-uptake inhibitor (SSRI) drugs are commonly prescribed to treat depression.
> 
> These drugs incorporate fluorine into their chemical structure.
> 
> ...


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

psychiatric meds have indeed ruined my brain. i wouldnt take them unless your only other option is suicide. even then it would be a tough decision for me.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh ****, this scares me. I don't know what to do.
I'm scared that whatever I do could be wrong. My depression and anxiety are a huge problem but I also don't want to take stuff which creates more issues. I have no clue what's the responsible thing to do. I thought finally trying antidepressants was responsible cause many people told me that I should try them but now I fear that it might be a mistake and make it only worse. This is so depressing. I feel so crappy right now.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

I would disagree with the first poster.

I was extremely depressed even though everything was perfectly fine, good social activity, excellent financial position, excellent academics and I worked out thoroughly.

I don't know how it began but everything collapsed, soon I wasn't able to do anything, like go on the TTC or even see friends. Medicine gave me a HUGE reduction in my symptoms, like 70% of depression gone and 50% of my panic was gone. This may not seem like a lot but I was able to go out again, see people, and actually live pretty normally. 

I'm not at all 100%, and I'm still looking for the right medication, but I have had a huge improvement. My first 2 medicines sucked, but Cipralex was good and Zoloft was exactly the same.

Look at your position, and if your depression or anxiety is abnormal, take the medicine. I was skeptical at first and now I know that my depression was working against me. I felt like I was dead every single day, every hour for exactly 96 days straight, then the medicine kicked in and now I don't live second to second.

TRY THE MEDICINE.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

This is also my concern, and why im not taking any medication. The fact that doctors and therapists in my experience have so little knowledge about the drugs they are dishing out is really alarming to me. My therapist told me the only downsides to abilify was SLIGHT drowsiness and weight gain..which is utter BS, although not an SSRI it seems they know less about ALL drugs than I do! 

I am in the same position myself as I want to feel better in myself without any risks attached. Doctors are simply told the drugs work, its what they are taught, and what they are taught is what the med industry instructs so they can acquire as much profit as possible. Drugs are dished out as a quick fix when the real problems persist, or are buried away.. and often more problems are created as a result. Im no expert and Im yet to try natural remedies/supplements, but personally I would try these over any pharmaceutical drugs. St johns wort is one but Ive never tried or have any idea what its like


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> This is also my concern, and why im not taking any medication. The fact that doctors and therapists in my experience have so little knowledge about the drugs they are dishing out is really alarming to me. My therapist told me the only downsides to abilify was SLIGHT drowsiness and weight gain..which is utter BS, although not an SSRI it seems they know less about ALL drugs than I do!
> 
> I am in the same position myself as I want to feel better in myself without any risks attached. Doctors are simply told the drugs work, its what they are taught, and what they are taught is what the med industry instructs so they can acquire as much profit as possible. Drugs are dished out as a quick fix when the real problems persist, or are buried away.. and often more problems are created as a result. Im no expert and Im yet to try natural remedies/supplements, but personally I would try these over any pharmaceutical drugs. St johns wort is one but Ive never tried or have any idea what its like


Therapists will know NOTHING about drugs, they aren't specialized in that area. Pharmacists are. Go ask your pharmacist anything, they deal the drugs, and are around them 24/7.

Psychiatrists will not know every little detail about every drug out there. They specialize in mental health disorders, learn how they are developed, reflect on current medication, and also may use alternative methods. There are no vast amounts of empirical answers about depression/anxiety/panic/ocd/phobias etc. They're so specific that nobody has the same symptoms. All disorders come in different shapes and sizes. To discredit an entire field of medicine because there is no 100% causal relationship is foolish I think.

Most people who take these medicines get a percentage reduction in their symptoms, it's your choice whether the reduction is enough to go on with your life or continue looking. There is no just "getting better" if you have major depression or a major disorder. These disorders get worse a lot of the times, unless it is situational.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

i think they should start puting the placebo effect to better use because it is just as effective as any antidepressant without potential for brain ruining side effects.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

michael10364 said:


> i think they should start puting the placebo effect to better use because it is just as effective as any antidepressant without potential for brain ruining side effects.


What brain ruining side effects are you talking about? I've taken AD for a year now, and I have noticed no difference in my ability to read/perform work at a high level. It's possible your medicine isn't working and your still majorly depressed which has a SEVERE impact on your ability to learn and retain information.

I know the drugs make some people feel like ****, but can you really say that you've become dumber?

I'm guessing when most people have a mental health issue, they stop working and going out. Because you feel like utter **** and you want to die. Which can explain why you might feel slightly more dumb. Your away from work/school and everything and your not facing the same challenge day to day. I know that living like this is a HUGE challenge, but it is NOT an academic challenge. Pick up a book, textbook, etutorials (khanacademy.org is a great one) if your bored and think your slowly losing your edge. 90% of learning is from rote learning. Keep learning, and if your too depressed or sick to do it, then find a new medicine. Don't think something is just going to change on it's own. Because that's just insanity in of itself.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

gilmourr said:


> What brain ruining side effects are you talking about? I've taken AD for a year now, and I have noticed no difference in my ability to read/perform work at a high level. It's possible your medicine isn't working and your still majorly depressed which has a SEVERE impact on your ability to learn and retain information.
> 
> I know the drugs make some people feel like ****, but can you really say that you've become dumber?
> 
> I'm guessing when most people have a mental health issue, they stop working and going out. Because you feel like utter **** and you want to die. Which can explain why you might feel slightly more dumb. Your away from work/school and everything and your not facing the same challenge day to day. I know that living like this is a HUGE challenge, but it is NOT an academic challenge. Pick up a book, textbook, etutorials (khanacademy.org is a great one) if your bored and think your slowly losing your edge. 90% of learning is from rote learning. Keep learning, and if your too depressed or sick to do it, then find a new medicine. Don't think something is just going to change on it's own. Because that's just insanity in of itself.


I used to be a pretty normal person that could function very well in society.. up until i thought psychiatric meds would be good for me. fast forward a few years and now i have tardive dyskinesia, hair falls out 3 times faster, unable to feel pleasure, and a constant feeling like my whole family has died. this seems to be permanent from the meds, and it is ruining me. it is a good thing you didnt have any permanent side effects.. but i sure did and im not the only one.

and yes, i've become dumber. my memory is completely wiped out too.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

michael10364 said:


> I used to be a pretty normal person that could function very well in society.. up until i thought psychiatric meds would be good for me. fast forward a few years and now i have tardive dyskinesia, hair falls out 3 times faster, unable to feel pleasure, and a constant feeling like my whole family has died. this seems to be permanent from the meds, and it is ruining me. it is a good thing you didnt have any permanent side effects.. but i sure did and im not the only one.
> 
> and yes, i've become dumber. my memory is completely wiped out too.


Just quickly glancing over your last post I looked it up on Wikipedia and found this statement,

_"It frequently appears after long-term or high-dose use of antipsychotic drugs"_

The thread is about SSRI's not anti psychotics, says the disorder is strictly from long term use of anti psychotics, like Seroquel or others.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

i didnt get it from antipsychotics, i got it from zoloft.

well, i''ve had many meds screw me up. ever since trying my 1st i have been trying to undo how the last one had screwed me up, only to land myself in an even deeper hole.
none of my side-effects came from antipsychotics, though

you need to take your wikipedia knowledge elsewhere


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

In my personal experience SSRIs have only done worse for me


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

gilmourr said:


> Just quickly glancing over your last post I looked it up on Wikipedia and found this statement,
> 
> _"It frequently appears after long-term or high-dose use of antipsychotic drugs"_
> 
> The thread is about SSRI's not anti psychotics, says the disorder is strictly from long term use of anti psychotics, like Seroquel or others.


just because you didnt have these meds mess you up, doesnt mean no one else did.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

That's just ****ing great. 
I also don't feel like my psychiatrist knows much about the drugs. He told me that celexa simply "has serotonine" kinda like when you eat a lot of chocolate. What kind of crap is that? Either he thought I am stupid or he doesn't know it any better. :mum

I have no idea what to do now. Isn't there anything which is safe and simply makes you feel nothing even though everything is totally crappy and hopeless?


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Up to you if you decide to take SSRI's or any other medicines, but you should be willing to accept potential common side effects if you do. When I first started taking Lexapro (5-6 years ago), I didn't care about the side effects as I preferred to be dead than alive at that point in life. 

Didn't have any bad side effects except for more susceptible to getting black out drunk, but I have to take personal responsibility for the binge drinking I occasionally did, plus I should have realized at some point that binge drinking does nothing good for depression.

Also you should note that all meds have side effects, I mean one of my meds prescribed from my asmtha has the side effect of causing an asmtha attack (ironic huh). People should only take meds if they feel they truly need them.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, my biggest fear isn't with those side effects which are listed in the leaflet.
But what about permanent side effects which aren't even listed?
For example if you take a SSRI with fluoride for a long time then this can't really be healthy for the body. Fluoride alone can cause a lot of issues.
And then there's also the issue with SSRI causing imbalances in the brain in the first place. What if it's true that SSRI can cause side effects like the ones listed above? Then taking them would be insane. Who'd take SSRI if they could cause brain diseases or heart attacks? 
But if I asked my doctor about this he'd probably just tell me that it's totally safe.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Many people take ssri's and other medicines that can have affects on the brain, there probably is a small quantity of people who do suffer permanent side effects. 

I personally haven't after 5-6 years on ssri's. Some people such as myself waited until the worst possible moment to take a ssri, I personally didn't care if it killed me cause I didn't care about life, although to tell the truth, I didn't even consider it a potential effect.

So in the end, if you feel you need meds such as an ssri, then go ahead and take it. If you think you can potentially get over your depression/anxiety through other methods such as exercise or therapy, then go for it.

And btw, if you don't feel your doctor is knowledgeable or trust your doctor, find a new one. It's important to be able to trust your doctor, but if your doc really did say something like chocolate contains serotonin, yeah I wouldn't either and would def start doc searching asap.


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

yes its a poison...use only natural supplements
ever heard of kanna?


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't know if my doc really believes that SSRI are the same as eating lots of chocolate or if he only thought I am stupid and that is why he described it like that. I assume that as a doctor he should know that SSRI do not simply contain serotonine but that they inhibit the uptake of serotonine.
But he made it look like taking a SSRI is no biggie at all and only affects the brain and nothing else. I even asked him about SSRI and betablockers and he said no problem and then in the leaflet it said that SSRI should not be taken together with the very betablocker I asked him about. That was really a joke. 
I'd expect a doctor to at least know about interactions but they obviously don't even know that. 

@ Endorphin

Kanna? I don't know what that is. I know 5-HTP, SJW, Kava Kava.

The issue with herbs and supplements is that they can also have side effects and I'm scared of simply trying out stuff on my own. If a doctor prescribed me a supplement then I'd feel safer but doctors only prescribe drugs.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

i myself am VERY VERY VERY sensitive to side effects from meds. but with 5htp, all it does is calm me down and make it easier for me to sleep. nothing bad about it for me.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

5-HTP is definitely safer than SSRI but the problem is that no doctor prescribes this. I don't even think that pharmaceutical companies produce it. You can only buy it as supplement. That wouldn't be the issue. The issue would be that I'd be afraid to simply try stuff on my own. What if I get side effects? Then I can't even go to a doctor because he probably doesn't know what 5-HTP is what it does. I also don't know about drug interaction between 5-HTP and other drugs. When you buy it as supplement then they don't have a leaflet with interactions and side effects. It looks as if it's totally safe but that's not true. Tryptophan can also have side effects and interactions but they are not listed when you buy them as supplement. I wasn't aware of this either. I thought trypto is no biggie until I once read about side effects and conditions where you must not take it. That's when I realized that trypto isn't that harmless.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

You'd have to be taking pretty high doses to get the effects they're talking about--like MDMA ("ecstasy") level. The typical increase in serotonin that SSRI's do is not going to be that extreme. 

SSRI's have been a God-send for my mom and I and I'll take my chances. At worst, I'd rather live 70 years and be happy, enjoying life than live to be 90 being miserable.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Phoenix Rising said:


> You'd have to be taking pretty high doses to get the effects they're talking about--like MDMA ("ecstasy") level. The typical increase in serotonin that SSRI's do is not going to be that extreme.
> 
> SSRI's have been a God-send for my mom and I and I'll take my chances. At worst, I'd rather live 70 years and be happy, enjoying life than live to be 90 being miserable.


You mean 20mg isn't enough to feel anything?
But when you go higher you'll probably also get more side effects.

And if SSRI really cause receptors in the brain to become less sensitive then what happens once you get off the SSRI? Then your receptors are totally insensitive and then you'll experience a lack of serotonine more than ever before. This is scary stuff.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ I'm not saying it's not enough to do nothing, I just mean it's not going to be as serious.

I've been on meds since I was 10 years old and I've been getting better, not worse. Obviously everyone's brain chemistry is different.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Phoenix Rising said:


> ^^ I'm not saying it's not enough to do nothing, I just mean it's not going to be as serious.
> 
> I've been on meds since I was 10 years old and I've been getting better, not worse. Obviously everyone's brain chemistry is different.


I understand what you mean.
But what if this stuff is true and that taking SSRI can cause heart attacks and stuff like that which you're not told about? Or maybe this whole list of side effects is BS, I don't know. But it definitely worries me.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

gilmourr said:


> I would disagree with the first poster.
> 
> I was extremely depressed even though everything was perfectly fine, good social activity, excellent financial position, excellent academics and I worked out thoroughly.
> 
> ...


THANKYOU. I agree with this post as I too was terribly depressed, socially phobic and anxious to the point of needing psychiatric care inhouse. Seriously I was going to be committed I was so bad but Paxil helped as have other SSRIs I have tried. They do not cure the problem as nothing will generally get rid of 100% of the issue especially if its genetic or a chemical disorder but they do help for some people as much as 70% and yeah other pills have bad side effects and do not work well.

SSRIs are the safer option as you would not want to be given an anti psychotic drug for a first time depressive episode or anxiety and certain benzodiazipines can make you feel lethargic and blobby but there will be a drug that you will find works for you :yes:yes

Try not to read too much online stuff, I mean the internet rarely posts positive outcomes of people who take pills like they rarely post positive stories of any kind. You will find more death, damaging and horrible outcomes when you look up something than you will positive and antidepressants are a mine field basically especially SSRIs because they are newer than the TCAs which IMO cause more damage (pamelor gave me a heart arrhythmia)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Stop reading Dr. Google.

I've been taking Zoloft for the better part of 13 years and the only side effect I get is sexual dysfunction (not fun but better than feeling like I used to). It's been great for me. I would recommend people talk to their doctor and decide if SSRIs are going to help them. They won't help everyone. But you'll never know if they'll help you unless you try them.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

They are dangerous if you like a drink
Personal experience


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

You guys don't understand how bad depression and anxiety are for the brain. I'm the biggest med-hypochondriac there is due to some bad experiences, but as the "real me" talking: Life is too short to worry about this stuff. If you are confident that a certain med will do a good job decreasing your SA then you should take it. Living with depression/anxiety for years untreated causes far more brain damage than any approved drug to treat the disorder will.

... I really need to get on something fast


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

The Professor said:


> You guys don't understand how bad depression and anxiety are for the brain. I'm the biggest med-hypochondriac there is due to some bad experiences, but as the "real me" talking: Life is too short to worry about this stuff. If you are confident that a certain med will do a good job decreasing your SA then you should take it. Living with depression/anxiety for years untreated causes far more brain damage than any approved drug to treat the disorder will.
> 
> ... I really need to get on something fast


i disagree with where you said
"Living with depression/anxiety for years untreated causes far more brain damage than any approved drug to treat the disorder will."
i strongly disagree. i have had about the worst experience imaginable with approved psychiatric drugs. permanent, lasting damage.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

michael10364 said:


> i disagree with where you said
> "Living with depression/anxiety for years untreated causes far more brain damage than any approved drug to treat the disorder will."
> i strongly disagree. i have had about the worst experience imaginable with approved psychiatric drugs. permanent, lasting damage.


explain... I've also had an extremely bad experience with a drug too. It caused me to take foolish risks with my life, but at least I was living. At least I HAD a life to lose. Right now I don't.

Maybe you're talking about antipsychotics, which isn't what I was talking about. I don't think you can strongly disagree. It's proven that untreated depression/anxiety f**** up your brain big time. How do you know the permanent, lasting damage is not attributable to your depression/anxiety?


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

The Professor said:


> explain... I've also had an extremely bad experience with a drug too. It caused me to take foolish risks with my life, but at least I was living. At least I HAD a life to lose. Right now I don't.
> 
> Maybe you're talking about antipsychotics, which isn't what I was talking about. I don't think you can strongly disagree. It's proven that untreated depression/anxiety f**** up your brain big time. How do you know the permanent, lasting damage is not attributable to your depression/anxiety?


antidepressants and mirapex have left me unable to function in society as a normal person.
unable to work. unable to think clear, rational thoughts and unable to feel emotions... and this has been seemingly permanent, for 6 years now.
i have tardive dyskinesia.
hair falls out 3 times faster than before antidepressants.
extreme lack of energy and i have MANY more suicidal thoughts than before trying antidepressants. i have written my experience a couple times already in this section.
none of my problems were caused by antipsychotics.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

michael10364 said:


> antidepressants and mirapex have left me unable to function in society as a normal person.
> unable to work. unable to think clear, rational thoughts and unable to feel emotions... and this has been seemingly permanent, for 6 years now.
> i have tardive dyskinesia.
> hair falls out 3 times faster than before antidepressants.
> ...


Probably the mirapex is responsible for most. idk if you had TD before or after your experience, or how bad you were before, but your underlying disorders could have just continued to get worse. Your point is taken but wouldn't you agree that for _most_ people with severe SAD it would be better to take meds (assuming CBT didnt work)? Most of us are "dead" anyways... we don't experience even 1/10 of a normal life. I would say it's worth the risk. Again. idk how bad your SA, etc. was before meds, but assuming it was very severe, you did the right thing. I'm sorry though.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Endorphin said:


> yes its a poison...use only natural supplements
> ever heard of kanna?


it's easy to try too, no prescriptions.



> This is significant because depression is an excitotoxic condition -- it is the result of excess glutamate activation in the frontal cortex of the brain (basis here and here). Manipulating the level of serotonin does not address the underlying problem of excess glutamate.


So... anyone know of any supplements and herbs that help with this glutamate thing?


----------



## Inspiron (Nov 30, 2011)

I have experienced with different meds throughout the years and I have come to the conclusion that it was causing me more harm than good. My point is that to the find what is really causing your symptoms and to get to the root of it; meds can only mask the symptoms. Having said that meds can be potentially harmful to the individual their are countless cases recorded to the point where they cannot be ignored; the truth is out there.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Inspiron said:


> I have experienced with different meds throughout the years and I have come to the conclusion that it was causing me more harm than good. My point is that to the find what is really causing your symptoms and to get to the root of it; meds can only mask the symptoms. Having said that meds can be potentially harmful to the individual their are countless cases recorded to the point where they cannot be ignored; the truth is out there.


I don't think you can get to the "root" of anything. Let's say someone is depressed because of real problems which cannot be solved then you also cannot get to any root. If someone is only depressed for no reason then this could work but not if you have real problems which depress you.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Stop reading Dr. Google.
> 
> I've been taking Zoloft for the better part of 13 years and the only side effect I get is sexual dysfunction (not fun but better than feeling like I used to). It's been great for me. I would recommend people talk to their doctor and decide if SSRIs are going to help them. They won't help everyone. But you'll never know if they'll help you unless you try them.


I am going to start taking zoloft soon, I hope it will work for me as it has for you!


----------



## gamble (Dec 6, 2011)

*Any help?*



norad said:


> I found this online in a forum. This really scares me. What if this is true?
> Especially the stuff about SSRI killing receptors in the brain sounds plausible to me. The body reacts to changes just like someone who eats too much sugar and has too high insuline becomes resistant to insuline someone who takes SSRI and raises serotonine could develope a resistance.
> I really don't know what to do. I felt crappy without SSRI but now I worry that getting on SSRI could cause even more problems.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/543037-Why-is-there-fluoride-in-SSRIs


I just read all of this very informitive information, and I thank you for sharing. I am not sure if you could add any advice to my current situation. I am in my early 30's and for some reason through school/college I was an out going individual, always social and always wanting to be in the center of attention. ( Active in sports, many team related events, choir sung solos, considered very outgoing people person- is how some described me ? ) However, looking back maybe I was intoxicated at times during parties etc. I never had problems going out though with groups of friends all was cheerful to sum up. Here lately since around mid 20's I have felt like I " lost it " I dont want to be around crowds, my closest friends for years im not talking to, im not being hateful but no telling what they think of me. I saw a doctor and it wasnt but for 2 appt max. they perscribed me Welbutron, I have been taking it for a over a year now and things havent really change. I also take Tamazapam for sleep and it does not work. Honestly the only Bezo that feel like it works and I feel " normal " is xanax. I am in a depressed state, due to some of the events, I have been let go from a great career and have been unemployed for almost a year!!! I dont know what the hell is wrong with me, maybe im blaming in it on my brain and I need to "suck it up" but sometimes I get soooooo much anxiety i think im going to drop dead over very little things that use to never happen. Im worried and wondering what steps to take. I still try and keep up fals pretencses with my ex collegues and friends not that it matters but Im not sure if anyone can tell what going on with me. BUT almost all your systoms I feel.... I don't know if im just going through a nut phase but I want out !!
Sorry for blabbing so much, If anyone can give me any advice or may have experianced some of this behavior i'd appricate a response


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

gamble said:


> I just read all of this very informitive information, and I thank you for sharing. I am not sure if you could add any advice to my current situation. I am in my early 30's and for some reason through school/college I was an out going individual, always social and always wanting to be in the center of attention. ( Active in sports, many team related events, choir sung solos, considered very outgoing people person- is how some described me ? ) However, looking back maybe I was intoxicated at times during parties etc. I never had problems going out though with groups of friends all was cheerful to sum up. Here lately since around mid 20's I have felt like I " lost it " I dont want to be around crowds, my closest friends for years im not talking to, im not being hateful but no telling what they think of me. I saw a doctor and it wasnt but for 2 appt max. they perscribed me Welbutron, I have been taking it for a over a year now and things havent really change. I also take Tamazapam for sleep and it does not work. Honestly the only Bezo that feel like it works and I feel " normal " is xanax. I am in a depressed state, due to some of the events, I have been let go from a great career and have been unemployed for almost a year!!! I dont know what the hell is wrong with me, maybe im blaming in it on my brain and I need to "suck it up" but sometimes I get soooooo much anxiety i think im going to drop dead over very little things that use to never happen. Im worried and wondering what steps to take. I still try and keep up fals pretencses with my ex collegues and friends not that it matters but Im not sure if anyone can tell what going on with me. BUT almost all your systoms I feel.... I don't know if im just going through a nut phase but I want out !!
> Sorry for blabbing so much, If anyone can give me any advice or may have experianced some of this behavior i'd appricate a response


Hello,
I cannot really give you an advice. I'm no doctor and also have own problems with depression and fear which I cannot solve.

Some questions which come to my mind:

Did you do any drugs in the past which might have affected your brain?

Are you aware of any reasons/triggers for your fears? Since you were outgoing before and then suddenly changed can you trace it down to something which caused it? If you never had fears before and then all of a sudden develop them then one would expect to find a cause.

Did being unemployed follow or preceed your fears? Could this have been a reason for your fears or did you already have them? It sounds like you lost your job and this caused you to become depressed which is understandable. Are you trying to find a new job? Finding a new job would most likely make you feel better. If you're searching for new jobs but haven't yet found one then you could at least try to do something meaningful in the meantime like doing sports for example and getting in shape. Stuff like working out is good against depression and if you're able to lift more and see that you make progress at something it also helps your confidence. If I wasn't sick I'd also work out. I loved working out. Even when everything sucked for me I could still focus on working out.
You could also spend time at home trying to learn stuff which helps you in your job and increases the chances of finding a new job.

If wellbutrin doesn't work then I'd try other meds. I wouldn't take something for 1 year if it doesn't work. 
Xanax will work against anxiety but I don't think this is a real solution because it'll make you become addicted. If you rely on benzos against your fears then you will end up taking them daily and then you become less sensitive and have to take more and more of them I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Glass Prison (Nov 21, 2011)

Endorphin said:


> yes its a poison...use only natural supplements
> ever heard of kanna?


I'm new to this forum, but it seems dangerous to actively recommend that someone posting here should disregard the advice received from his/her health care professional in favor of what might have worked for you on an individual basis. Anecdotes are not evidence, as they say.

respectfully,


----------



## Inspiron (Nov 30, 2011)

gamble said:


> I just read all of this very informitive information, and I thank you for sharing. I am not sure if you could add any advice to my current situation. I am in my early 30's and for some reason through school/college I was an out going individual, always social and always wanting to be in the center of attention. ( Active in sports, many team related events, choir sung solos, considered very outgoing people person- is how some described me ? ) However, looking back maybe I was intoxicated at times during parties etc. I never had problems going out though with groups of friends all was cheerful to sum up. Here lately since around mid 20's I have felt like I " lost it " I dont want to be around crowds, my closest friends for years im not talking to, im not being hateful but no telling what they think of me. I saw a doctor and it wasnt but for 2 appt max. they perscribed me Welbutron, I have been taking it for a over a year now and things havent really change. I also take Tamazapam for sleep and it does not work. Honestly the only Bezo that feel like it works and I feel " normal " is xanax. I am in a depressed state, due to some of the events, I have been let go from a great career and have been unemployed for almost a year!!! I dont know what the hell is wrong with me, maybe im blaming in it on my brain and I need to "suck it up" but sometimes I get soooooo much anxiety i think im going to drop dead over very little things that use to never happen. Im worried and wondering what steps to take. I still try and keep up fals pretencses with my ex collegues and friends not that it matters but Im not sure if anyone can tell what going on with me. BUT almost all your systoms I feel.... I don't know if im just going through a nut phase but I want out !!
> Sorry for blabbing so much, If anyone can give me any advice or may have experianced some of this behavior i'd appricate a response


I can relate to you; when I was on antidepressants I also lost my career and had many failed relationships. I have a strong feeling that the drugs had something to do with it. The drugs may work for some and if it does than good for them.



Davide714 said:


> I've been suffing from social anxiety for as long as i can remember(20 yr old dude). I was on Celexa for a month and a half and man was that **** terrible! I felt like i was going to lose my mind if i missed a dose, they call it "drug" for a reason. I gave up on prescription drugs cause the only thing that crap does is mess u up even more over the years, it destroys organs. Im now seeing a Chinese doctor, hes a really, really smart dude, he knows about today's medicine(Western society meds) and he knows about Traditional Chinese Meds. I've been seeing him for a while now and dam he works miracles. Come on ppl don't give up fight this ****, its a ***** i know, don't give up though. Pharma companies and FDA don't give a rat's *** about our health, these motha****ers rather see ppl die and save a buck, think about it. Look at the commercials that come out on t.v. and advertisements about how prescription drugs mess u up so call this ******** attourney. Its really messed up how the world works. Try homeopathic remedies and concentrated Chinese herbs.


Davide slow down there; I agree with you. These drugs do have a long list of side effects that just cannot be ignored, however sadly it is. The antidepressant commercials are like a long list of side effects show; if you listen to the actor all he/she does is list side effects and at the end of the ad they tell you to "talk to your doctor" so it's just a referral to your doctor.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

and the drug companies and advertisers know what they are doing when making their advertisements. they know a consumer is more likely to respond to visuals. so they make a commercial with someone smiling and living a normal life after taking the antidepressants, all the while in the background speaking the list of side effects in a monotone voice. mainly, what the consumer (you and i) pay attention to is the person smiling and not what they are saying in the monotone voice.


----------



## Glass Prison (Nov 21, 2011)

Davide714 said:


> ...Look at the commercials that come out on t.v. and advertisements about how prescription drugs mess u up so call this ******** attourney. Its really messed up how the world works. Try homeopathic remedies and concentrated Chinese herbs.


If you choose to take something with the hope that it will have a positive reaction, you have to acknowledge at least the _possibility_ that this same product might also have a negative reaction. It is unrealistic to expect that a product be completely free of the risk of unwanted side effects. This is not to say that you have to endure these side effects, just know that they're possible - and if the side effects are unbearable or not worth the benefit of the product, don't take it anymore.

The exception to this is homeopathic medicine, because homeopathic medicine defies the laws of the known physical universe by diluting a substance so many times that it is usually chemically impossible for that substance to even remain present in the solution or mixture.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

@ david

What does this chinese guy do with you and what does he give you?
Can you name any of those herbs?
But even when you're using something natural like herbs doesn't mean that they cannot have side effects, too. This is the advantage of herbs and supplements. You can just buy them and noone tells you about possible side effects and interactions. When you buy a drug you at least know what you have to watch out for.


----------



## Ayudameporfavor (Jun 21, 2011)

Many drugs cause mitochodrial dysfunction. Among them are antidepressants. Antidepressants are also carcinogenic to varying extents. Do a search and you can verify. There is a book out now called "Drug-Induced Mitochondrial Dysfunction" by James Dykens.http://www.mitoaction.org/blog/may-mito-meeting-drug-toxicity-mitochodria has a power point presentation on drug induced mitochondrial dysfuction. If there is anything you do not want to mess with it is the mitochondria that is almost like messing with your heart. My suggestion would be SAM-E, MAGNESIUM GLYCINATE, METHYLFOLATE AND METHYLCOBALAMIN, A GOOD B COMPLEX, RESVERATROL, RHODIOLA, ST. JOHNS WORT, WATER, SUNSHINE, EXERCISE, FRESH AIR, GOOD REST AND ABSTINENCE OF BAD THINGS. There are very many natural alternatives and supplements. Eating fresh organic food everyday. Fresh salads are prepared at PUBLIX supermarket everyday and they taste good. They also prepare berry fruit salads that are delicious and they also have a section with organic nuts etc. Most people do not eat well everyday. They only eat what taste good irrespective of health. PUBLIX makes it easier to eat right and good and often with good tasting food. The best thing to do is to move to the country and prepare your own things that way you can get the benefits of all these things.


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

Ive been taking anti depressants and medication for a decade now...i was on prozac for the last five years, then tapered off and now i dont take anything at all. At first i was scared, wondering if my brain could deal without the ssri's, but i feel perfect (aside from SA)...i dont really feel like i have major depression anymore...to me its kind of a miracle. I believe the prozac regulated my seretonin levels...now im sort of sane-ish and its great  i dont think it damages your brain at all, just helps it do what it was meant to do...but everyone reacts differently to medication...good luck and take care


----------



## Inspiron (Nov 30, 2011)

forbidden said:


> Ive been taking anti depressants and medication for a decade now...i was on prozac for the last five years, then tapered off and now i dont take anything at all. At first i was scared, wondering if my brain could deal without the ssri's, but i feel perfect (aside from SA)...i dont really feel like i have major depression anymore...to me its kind of a miracle. I believe the prozac regulated my seretonin levels...now im sort of sane-ish and its great  i dont think it damages your brain at all, just helps it do what it was meant to do...but everyone reacts differently to medication...good luck and take care


I've been wondering the same thing if our brains can recover after use of antidepressants. Big pharma hasn't really done much studies on this matter because the findings wouldn't benefit them financially. You said you don't feel depression anymore could it possibly be that the antidepressants were actually causing your depression or at least making it worse? Than when you get off of the meds you begin to feel better. The damage that antidepressants may cause could be subtle so you wouldn't even notice it (concentration, memory, etc). I hope your living well and happy now.


----------

